# Seek for nice lbs



## yzmax (Sep 1, 2008)

I am leaving in LA close to UCLA.

I would like to buy a new road bike, but seems that most lbs around have a higher price than elsewhere.

anyone one knows a decent lbs around? THanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Have you gone to Helen's at Broadway and 24th in Santa Monica. Don't know about prices but they have a great selection.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*+1 for Helen's*

You can get good bikes on sale, a lot of different brands to choose from. Got my first road bike there many years ago.


----------



## yzmax (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds good. I went there already and got a test ride on a few bikes.

And now I think I am on Cannondale Caad9. And I am waiting for the 2009 version cuz their painting is much better than this years


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

FYI, there's also a Helen's in Westwood, across from Whole Foods.


----------



## yzmax (Sep 1, 2008)

Do anyone know if there is group or team buying event around?

I heard that if buy in group you will get great deal and sometimes nice painting.

Plus, I would really like to start my cycling with Cannondale caad9


----------

